# 02 Sentra XE Brake Question



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

When braking I notice a thumping noise which feels like its coming from the left front wheel. Gonna check brakes this weekend to see if anything is loose or broken but my question is am I on the right track? Could this be something other than the brakes?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Xmsteel (Mar 6, 2011)

Do you notice it feeling lumpy or like it when you slow down, both in the pedal and in your seat (sorry, can't think of a better way to describe it). 

If so, you probably need the rotors resurfaced; you can look at the front rotors and see if it has gashes or deep lines all over on it, if so, it might be time to resurface or replace!


----------



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

XmSteel - Thanks for the reply!!! I pulled the front tires off and checked the rotors and pads ... Rotors are fine inside and outside... no deep grooves. I may need to change my pads but there is still enough pad on both fronts. Also pulled the back off but couldn't get back wheel open to look at shoes. I take it the back has shoes??? Anyways I noticed when I was pulling the left front tire off that the lugs weren't tighten down much at all. After I took the wheel off I tightened all tires good. Drove car this morning and seems that the thumping kinda went away..... I do notice that when I hit the brakes my car pulls a little to the left. Alignment maybe?? Anyways that's the update!


TIA
Mike




Xmsteel said:


> Do you notice it feeling lumpy or like it when you slow down, both in the pedal and in your seat (sorry, can't think of a better way to describe it).
> 
> If so, you probably need the rotors resurfaced; you can look at the front rotors and see if it has gashes or deep lines all over on it, if so, it might be time to resurface or replace!


----------



## Xmsteel (Mar 6, 2011)

Make sure you criss-cross when tightening, bottom right, top left, etc. 

And yes, pulling could either mean that you need an alignment or one of your tires is low on air.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Just because there are no deep grooves, it doesn't mean the rotor's not warped or has thickness variation. Only way to tell that would be to use a dial indicator.


----------



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

Yep did that when tightening tires... Seems to be driving and braking wayyy better.... Thx again for the help!!!

Mike




Xmsteel said:


> Make sure you criss-cross when tightening, bottom right, top left, etc.
> 
> And yes, pulling could either mean that you need an alignment or one of your tires is low on air.


----------



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

That could be true...I have to take it to my mechanic for the back brakes so I will ask him to check front rotors for warping... Thx for the reply and help!!!

Mike





smj999smj said:


> Just because there are no deep grooves, it doesn't mean the rotor's not warped or has thickness variation. Only way to tell that would be to use a dial indicator.


----------

